# Have HR10-250 - thinking about Netflix



## JSkills (Feb 5, 2003)

I have a HR10-250 and have been happy with it for some time. I am also pretty happy with DirectTV, although at this point I am considering dropping the package I currently have (almost everything) and scaling back to a more basic package with the hopes I can take advantage of the Netflix to Tivo connection.

I just can't seem to determine if it's possible or not hardware wise.

Also would appreciate thoughts on whether the Netflix-to-tivo thing is something people are happy with.

Thanks,
J


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Short answer - no.

The HR10-250 does not support Netflix sreaming because it is NOT a TiVo. It's a D* receiver with TiVo software and is not capable of many of the things a full-blown TiVo can do.

You can stream Netflix on an XBox 360 (with Live sub) or PS3 (with PlayOn media server) or a TiVo HD.


----------



## TallShip (Jan 29, 2005)

TonyTheTiger said:


> You can stream Netflix on an XBox 360 (with Live sub) or PS3 (with PlayOn media server) or a TiVo HD.


Exactly right, but I can see where J is going with this. I have 3 HR10-250s and an XBox 360. You need XBox Live + a NetFlix subscription, which together will run you about $13/month for one NetFlix Dvd and unlimited on-demand streaming of content from NetFlix including HD content (or about $23/month for 3 DVDs). Compare that to the price of premium channels, which are pointless now if you can only receive MPEG-2. Amazing how well the HD movies stream in less than a minute.

You can get anything on NetFlix DVDs, but the streaming content is somewhat limited - check it out. There are additional PPV movies available on XBox Live. The new 3D XBox interface to these services is pretty nice.


----------



## JSkills (Feb 5, 2003)

I actually don't have a Ps3 or xbox. I do have a Wii and have heard it may become netflix aware soon.

Too bad about the DirecTivo unit. I like it just fine, but it seems I'm kind of stuck in limob with it. I guess I should upgrade to another unit?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

It's actually a little less for a Netflix sub than Tallship suggests. I have the 3-at-a-time plan and have upgraded it for Blu-ray disks and it's $19.25 inclusive per month.

As for upgrading, the only path at the moment is D*'s own DVR, which will give you the channels but still won't stream Netflix. It's a heated debate as to whether you should or not. I have two of them and they work. Not great, but not that bad either.

Your call.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You can stream Netflix onto a DirecTV HR2x receiver with the purchase of PlayOn ($39.95 one-time.)


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

You may want to give some thought to just picking up the movies you want to see from a local Redbox if they have one near you.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

ebockelman said:


> You may want to give some thought to just picking up the movies you want to see from a local Redbox if they have one near you.


Would be surprised if they don;t have one close, we have 6 within a 1 mile radius. They are popping up faster the starbucks did back during the upscale coffee craze


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

sjberra said:


> Would be surprised if they don;t have one close, we have 6 within a 1 mile radius. They are popping up faster the starbucks did back during the upscale coffee craze


Yeah, that's what I've seen, too. With Blu-Ray rentals at $1 a night, they make a very compelling alternative to NetFlix.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

JSkills said:


> Too bad about the DirecTivo unit. I like it just fine, but it seems I'm kind of stuck in limob with it. I guess I should upgrade to another unit?


Well you gotta keep in mind that they haven't even made any new DirecTivo's for nearly 4 years and longer for the SD units. These are based on quite old technology. Netflix didn't even exist when the first DirecTivo units rolled off the line!  Only the newest stand alone Tivo's have the Netflix in it. Older models (including the DirecTivo's) do not.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

ebockelman said:


> Yeah, that's what I've seen, too. With Blu-Ray rentals at $1 a night, they make a very compelling alternative to NetFlix.


Blu-Ray? Their website makes no mention of Blu-Ray.


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

stevel said:


> You can stream Netflix onto a DirecTV HR2x receiver with the purchase of PlayOn ($39.95 one-time.)


Does trick-play work? Can you pause for more than 1 minute without losing the entire show/movie?

I will buy this if you can do these thing...

Cheers,
Ed


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Don't know. I don't use Netflix. Ask in the PlayOn thread over at dbstalk.com.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

shibby191 said:


> Netflix didn't even exist when the first DirecTivo units rolled off the line!


I have a friend who's been using netflix since the late 90's. Pretty sure that predates the DirecTivo.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

nevermind...i just got it. was talking about netflix the download, not netflix the dvd...


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

TyroneShoes said:


> Blu-Ray? Their website makes no mention of Blu-Ray.


Yes, Blu-Ray. The two Redbox machines withing walking distance of my house both have Blu-Ray discs for rental. They don't cost any more to rent than the DVDs.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

ebockelman said:


> Yeah, that's what I've seen, too. With Blu-Ray rentals at $1 a night, they make a very compelling alternative to NetFlix.


have not seen any with blue-ray yet will have to check closer


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

ke3ju said:


> Does trick-play work? Can you pause for more than 1 minute without losing the entire show/movie?
> 
> I will buy this if you can do these thing...
> 
> ...


I haven't tried "Play On" either, but the Roku box does trick play and will pause for a long time. Doesn't really matter because if you stop watching a move it will start up at point that you were when you turned it off.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

ke3ju said:


> Does trick-play work? Can you pause for more than 1 minute without losing the entire show/movie?


Agree, check out the PlayOn thread at DBSTalk. It is large with tons of info.

As to your questions:
- No, there is no trick-play. It's because it's doing live streaming from the web so it doesn't have the whole file. They have said they want to try to do trick play but it's very difficult.

- Sure you can pause. I've paused for 10 minutes before.

Do keep in mind that the DirecTV DVRs are not officially supported but many have great success. PlayOn has a free 14 day trial so you can give it a test drive to see if it works for you.

Personally I'd say if Netflix is your main use for it and you need trick play you may want to look at a Roku box or Blu-ray player. For me my main use is Hulu and CBS with the occasional Netflix. I just make sure I can watch the entire movie in one sitting.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

CrashHD said:


> nevermind...i just got it. was talking about netflix the download, not netflix the dvd...


Yea. I think it was around late 90's but pretty much nobody knew about it until 2002/03 or so. It was pretty small. But yea, the online streaming is what matters here and that's only been around a couple years at most.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

PlayOn buffers the file locally, so I'd think that pause would work.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Your other alternative is to get a service that allows you to use the new HD Tivos such as Comcast. I use the Netflix service all the time and love it. It works great on the Tivo and the trick play works with some delay since it's a streaming service.

Most of the other services do not have contracts that lock you in and Tivo even has a 30-day trial period.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

RS4 said:


> Your other alternative is to get a service that allows you to use the new HD Tivos such as Comcast. I use the Netflix service all the time and love it. It works great on the Tivo and the trick play works with some delay since it's a streaming service.
> 
> Most of the other services do not have contracts that lock you in and Tivo even has a 30-day trial period.


hmm, welcome back...........................


----------



## Matt L (Aug 13, 2000)

I've been debating about the Netflix HD option, but no where can I see what movies and such are available in HD. I call Netflix and the woman on the phone was surprised she was unable to display streaming HD movie titles on her system. I asked her to forward my issue on, since I'm not about to by a Roko, or Hd TiVo for this purpose and not know what content I will be able to view.

I also complained about not having Hd available on my computer since it has a 1080p HDMI output that I use to watch other Netflix streams. I much prefer the Home media plug in over the browser based streaming. A quick download and the Vista media Center plug in will display all the streaming movies available.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Matt L said:


> I've been debating about the Netflix HD option, but no where can I see what movies and such are available in HD. I call Netflix and the woman on the phone was surprised she was unable to display streaming HD movie titles on her system. I asked her to forward my issue on, since I'm not about to by a Roko, or Hd TiVo for this purpose and not know what content I will be able to view.
> 
> I also complained about not having Hd available on my computer since it has a 1080p HDMI output that I use to watch other Netflix streams. I much prefer the Home media plug in over the browser based streaming. A quick download and the Vista media Center plug in will display all the streaming movies available.


Go to "watch instantly" and select "genre" and one of the choices will be HD.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

My understanding is that they *just* started offering HD streaming and there aren't that many titles. But sure whatever box you buy actually supports the HD streaming though.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

sjberra said:


> have not seen any with blue-ray yet will have to check closer


I did a little research, and while their website does not mention BR, I did find something that said they have "a few" BR titles, but only "a few", and that is restricted to the Wal-Mart locations, which apparently they have a partnership with.

Of course if you use their system and reserve over the internet, there is still no indication whether the titles are BR or not, even if you reserve at Wal-Mart.

I'm rooting for them, it seems like a workable idea, but I'm also among a crowd of many that will not bother with non-HD content, and will not rent SD DVDs, period. Redbox is not yet ready for prime time, I'm afraid; not unlike where Tivo found itself in 1998. But a year later, things were very different. A year from now, Redbox could steal the show.

Maybe they should consider parking a "Blu-box" right next to every Redbox.


----------



## Matt L (Aug 13, 2000)

joed32 said:


> Go to "watch instantly" and select "genre" and one of the choices will be HD.


No, the Hd option is only available when the system indicates you have equipment designed to handle it. That's the problem I call Netflix about.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

TyroneShoes said:


> I did a little research, and while their website does not mention BR, I did find something that said they have "a few" BR titles, but only "a few", and that is restricted to the Wal-Mart locations, which apparently they have a partnership with.
> 
> Of course if you use their system and reserve over the internet, there is still no indication whether the titles are BR or not, even if you reserve at Wal-Mart.
> 
> ...


Works here, but then I have 3 young childern and that is the majority of movies that are rented. My HD equipment is in the home theatre and the childern are not allowed in there without an adult, have no desire to sit and watch Dora the Explorer for the 500th time or Bob the Builder.

Do not have a need for Netflix either, with current internet caps placed by the ISP's I prefer to use my internet bandwidth for making money and VOD from Directv.

Add to the fact it has been reported on a few sites that netflix is about to smack a hefty surcharge on end users that download HD content.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Matt L said:


> No, the Hd option is only available when the system indicates you have equipment designed to handle it. That's the problem I call Netflix about.


Sorry, I didn't know that.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

sjberra said:


> Works here, but then I have 3 young childern and that is the majority of movies that are rented. My HD equipment is in the home theatre and the childern are not allowed in there without an adult, have no desire to sit and watch Dora the Explorer for the 500th time or Bob the Builder.
> 
> Do not have a need for Netflix either, with current internet caps placed by the ISP's I prefer to use my internet bandwidth for making money and VOD from Directv.
> 
> Add to the fact it has been reported on a few sites that netflix is about to smack a hefty surcharge on end users that download HD content.


I read yesterday that they are going to increase the surcharge on blue ray disk users. I'm not a blue ray user but I can still watch their HD programming on the Roku. It's only 720p though and no DD.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

joed32 said:


> I read yesterday that they are going to increase the surcharge on blue ray disk users. I'm not a blue ray user but I can still watch their HD programming on the Roku. It's only 720p though and no DD.


Did not realize anything was downloaded or available in native HD under 1080 which is blu-ray. Sounds more like 480 upconverted to 720 though


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

It is 720p on the streams, not 1080p.


----------

